# Regular diesel vs premium, is it all a myth?



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Just reading up on the above, are there any real benefits of only using premium diesel, a lot of independent reports suggest just sticking to regular diesel as modern day engines are designed for it, any views


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I can't comment on Diesel, as I've only ever owned petrol cars, but I've only ever used premium fuel.

The premium fuels have the extra additives that keep the fuel systems clean & I assume this keeps the combustion as efficient as possible. That in turn keeps the engine performing at its optimum levels & prevents carbon build up inside the engine.

I think it's far better to use premium fuel all the time, rather than use ordinary fuel & then buy a fuel additive & adding that to the fuel every few fill ups.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Diesel I have never noticed a difference

Petrol in the car I have never noticed a difference and did spend a long time letting it get empty and changing fuels and could never notice a difference. Came to the conclusion it was a water of time on the car tbh 

On my bikes though I can notice a difference, especially when I had a v4 engine, was very lump low down on regular fuel but ran lovely and smooth on premium. Same on my klx. In line 4s didn't seem to make a noticeable change


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

My 2009 Saab 93 TTiD did between 4-5mpg more per tank on premium Derv like Esso or Shell than on regular....and that was before after the remap and I track every single tank of fuel on the entire Mcuk fleet using the Road Trip App.

Still getting better MPG out of the 208 GTI on regular sainsburys unleaded...get shot of your derv and its devils fuel and go back to petrol....the writing is on the wall with Derv....


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2016)

Tried premium diesel in my SMax after reading reports about improved fuel consumption. Have to say I didn't notice a difference, so have long since switched back to the regular stuff.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I used to get about 5mpg better using v power diesel.
My 335i doesn't like regular fuel and runs like crap unless it's on either shell or esso premium fuel


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

All my diesels get the V power treatment, positive result, better Mpg ( but not enough to warrant the price difference) 
Seem to have less problems with cars and lower maintenance cost.
Eg. Egr, and dpf systems seem to operate cleaner.

I want the best for the car and on 20k a year for one car and 13k a year for the other car, the cost against cheaper supermarket or independent suppliers is small. 

I mean I spend more on products for maintaining than I spend on the extra cost of fuel.

What's not to like.

I never been a fan of home added additives, as measurements are hit and miss.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Makes F all difference IMO. Probably something you'd worry about on older direct injection petrol cars or something. Nowadays you've got direct injection with port injection and all sorts so carbon build up isn't an issue like it was. 

Id imagine premium diesel tanks are rather stale too. Doubt that many people buy it

Don't really believe anu one sayimg I got so much more mpg either, it's probably more down to driving style than the fuel. Heck my mpg fluctuates all the time


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

V power diesel has detergents in it that actually break down carbon deposits in your engine. You won't feel it immediately as it takes a while to clear everything. Also it has a higher cetane index (the diesel equivalent to RON) which basically means it burns cleaner and will reduce the likelihood of a build up of carbon and soot inside your engine and mainly on the injectors. It will not provide instant results but over time will make a difference. This is all depending on the age of the engine obviously as a high mileage one will benefit more. It's not worth running it every day but if you fill up once in a while with it then you will be helping prolong the life of your engine and clear the system out.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

And saying you think the tanks are stale as nobody uses it - it's been in the ground for millions of years before its drilled out. I'm sure it can last a while more in the petrol station tanks.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I very rarely use expensive diesel, and out of 3 modern diesels and probably 100,000 miles in them I've had zero dpf issues. Probably because they get a regular neck wringing to clean them out.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Makes F all difference IMO. Probably something you'd worry about on older direct injection petrol cars or something. Nowadays you've got direct injection with port injection and all sorts so carbon build up isn't an issue like it was.
> 
> Id imagine premium diesel tanks are rather stale too. Doubt that many people buy it
> 
> Don't really believe anu one sayimg I got so much more mpg either, it's probably more down to driving style than the fuel. Heck my mpg fluctuates all the time


You can doubt all you like...the figures don't lie my driving style doens't change on my weekly commute...same route same speeds on cruise control...same application logging the mileage and calculating the MPG.

Ok traffic varies a bit but on the whole the A3/M25/M40 is the same state at 6-7am


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I've got a 142,000 RAV4 diesel and only use Shell Nitro Diesel in it now. It makes the engine smoother when driving and I get less smoke out of back when I need to accelerate hard. I had some issues with engine a while back so put some BG244 in which seemed to have sorted it, but definitely use only the Shell Nitro stuff from now on for the sake of a few pounds extra. Remember, 1 tank won't make alot of difference, you need to use it for a few times.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I always use premium fuels in my cars, there's a shell round the corner from work and that's where I fill up. Modern ECU's will adjust parameters for air/fuel and ignition timing according to higher cetane/octane rated fuels but it takes a few fill ups to notice it dramatically.

I've ran a couple of renaultsports in the past, both notorious for lumpy cold starting. Run them on V Power and problem solved. It works 🏻


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AS_BO said:


> I always use premium fuels in my cars, there's a shell round the corner from work and that's where I fill up. Modern ECU's will adjust parameters for air/fuel and ignition timing according to higher cetane/octane rated fuels but it takes a few fill ups to notice it dramatically.
> 
> I've ran a couple of renaultsports in the past, both notorious for lumpy cold starting. Run them on V Power and problem solved. It works 🏻


Absolutely you wont notice a difference on 1 tank it needs to have 3-4 tanks run through it before the benefits become visible.


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

I used to run premium diesel after my remap and noticed a difference. 
On my petrol ecoboost focus I now use premium petrol. It's been remapped now, but even before the remap it ran smoother using premium and got a couple extra mpg too. I'd say it's worth it, even just for piece of mind that it can help keep your engine in better condition over time


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i use shell v diesel, in the golf and its a lease car so i wont see what happens ref engine etc.... but it definitely runs better and smoother on the good stuff


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

When I had a diesel I could notice it running a bit smoother on the premium stuff. Also when towing heavy loads up hills it would hold on to the gears for longer.

I'm now running a N/A petrol atm and can't say the premium stuff makes any difference to it. I've been using regular all the time in it.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Clancy said:


> On my bikes though I can notice a difference, especially when I had a v4 engine, was very lump low down on regular fuel but ran lovely and smooth on premium. Same on my klx. In line 4s didn't seem to make a noticeable change


FWIW, I've started to use premium unleaded in the JZR, which has a V-twin bike engine. I don't check the MPG, as I don't do enough miles, but the performance is significantly better, revving much more easily up to the self imposed rev limit (well it is a 35 year old engine) of 8000 rpm.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

we used v-power diesel in our astra for 2 years & it deffo makes a difference.
Ordered new car & while we were awaiting delivery changed to so called normal diesel.

you could feel and hear a difference in performance & engine sound.
Also got better mpg with the v-power. :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

If your the type of person who likes to take care of his/her vehicle and like to use the best products available (which must mean all members of this forum surely) taking care of the mechanical side of things should be just as important.
Its reassuring and only natural knowing to use the best fuel for your engine you can buy... Shell V-Power Nitro+ :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The point that modern engines are designed for it has been done over and over again (for years). It's the typical response a lot of people raise in relation to all super fuels. 

We've either used premium diesel or added Millers Diesel Ecomax to every derv we've owned (five now) and they've always made a difference. Usually, it makes the car smoother, a little quieter with very slight improvement in MPG.

Just recently our VW Caddy on a trip to Lancaster and back did 47mpg on Tesco diesel. Same trip, same van with BP Ultimate diesel and it returned 50mpg. This is a lot more than I expected but it was the same trip, same vehicle, similar conditions and similar weight in the van.

Ultimately people will do as they please. No harm in using normal diesel at all but I think the super (or additives) do help... Same with petrol.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Because of this thread im now going to be using v power diesel instead of shell regular diesel


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

I guy I currently work with used to work for a refinery before being asked to leave. I asked him the difference and he told me that the premium fuels are cleaner and have less contaminants in them that clog parts of the engine. Premium fuels will even clean things like injectors eventually, not after just one use. It's a shame there is such a price hike between then normal and premium stuff


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

mayhem85 said:


> I guy I currently work with used to work for a refinery before being asked to leave. I asked him the difference and he told me that the premium fuels are cleaner and have less contaminants in them that clog parts of the engine. Premium fuels will even clean things like injectors eventually, not after just one use. It's a shame there is such a price hike between then normal and premium stuff


Depends on the fuel - V-Power and Momentum are refined separately from other fuels but AFAIK the likes of Esso Supreme, BP Ultimate etc etc are all standard fuels with additives which are mixed into the fuel upon delivery.

My car's not particularly fussy, as long as it's Super she's happy but I can really tell when I go back down to 95RON. The Caddy Maxi is similar, but probably prefers BP Ultimate diesel over anything else (feels smoothest, not necessarily any MPG difference with V-Power or even Millers additive).


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

My aswell just use regular diesel and use a fuel treatment every so often.

I tend to do one full tank a month of V power and the rest just regular.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok so a slight twist, I fill up every Thursday which generally means I always have 1/2 to 3/4 in the tank!!!!!! I will however run it to empty every couple of months!! Do we say i'm crazy boy or carry on no harm caused.....car runs fine.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have been using premium fuels for years now mainly Shell Nitro don't work out mpg but my engine definitely runs smoother and quieter.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Our old Coopers S's all ran like dogs on standard unleaded. With V-Power in it made a massive difference to performance and engine noise. Much quieter and far more responsive throughout the full rev range. As a bonus if you collect the bonus points it almost makes up for the difference in costs too :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Rayaan said:


> Makes F all difference IMO. Probably something you'd worry about on older direct injection petrol cars or something. Nowadays you've got direct injection with port injection and all sorts so carbon build up isn't an issue like it was.
> 
> Id imagine premium diesel tanks are rather stale too. Doubt that many people buy it
> 
> Don't really believe anu one sayimg I got so much more mpg either, it's probably more down to driving style than the fuel. Heck my mpg fluctuates all the time


It did make a difference to my mpg though.
Not down to conditions or driving style as it was always measure over the same journeys and if anything I drove it harder on premium diesel.

It was also calculated tank to tank as the car didn't have a computer.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Cost difference is less than you would think.
Doing 20.000 mile at 39mpg and a difference in price for premium of 10 pence is an extra cost of £ 233.13 a year or £ 19.42 a month.

Knowing that I buy the best quality fuel for the car for just of a pence a mile (£ 0.012 ) or £ 4.48 a week (spend more on coffee) is a very small offer. 
Just smell the difference in exhaust fume if your diesel runs on premium, and you know it burns cleaner, the dpf does less regeneration. 
What is not to like? :car::car::car:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Tried in past on numerous average cars, never noticed the difference on petrol or diesel.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

My diesel has a variation on tickover of + - 50 rpm when using Saintsbury's fuel with redex additive, running on V Power or BP Ultimate the variation on tickover is down to + - 10 rpm, the car certainly is smoother on premium fuel and slightly more economical by 2 - 3 mpg.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think the main aim of premium fuels is the cleaning of the engine and smoother running, any mpg improvement is a bonus.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Grante36 said:


> I tend to do one full tank a month of V power and the rest just regular.


I wouldn't have thought that would be of any benefit?


----------



## todski (Oct 29, 2015)

had a S reg 325 bmw , 2.5 straight 6 cyc years ago that was a lot smother on premium fuel , i now have a audi and that only gets premium aswell for the little extra it costs i would rather have the car run better for it.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Caledoniandream said:


> Cost difference is less than you would think.
> Doing 20.000 mile at 39mpg and a difference in price for premium of 10 pence is an extra cost of £ 233.13 a year or £ 19.42 a month.


Even less if you use Shell V-Power Nitro+ and collect the points on a free Shell Drivers card.

https://www.shelldriversclub.co.uk/s...reg?site=en-en


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Even less if you use Shell V-Power Nitro+ and collect the points on a free Shell Drivers card.
> 
> https://www.shelldriversclub.co.uk/s...reg?site=en-en


Think I'll be up to £10 when my vouchers are sent, and I don't do a huge amount of miles


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Caledoniandream said:


> All my diesels get the V power treatment, positive result, better Mpg ( but not enough to warrant the price difference)
> Seem to have less problems with cars and lower maintenance cost.
> Eg. Egr, and dpf systems seem to operate cleaner.


I agree. The small extra cost is well worth it if there are no major expenses later in life. I can't say I notice any difference in performance but that's not the reason I use it.


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thought I'd kick-start this thread rather than start a new one.

Has anyone have any experience of Costco fuel?

Our nearest Costco has recently opened a petrol station with the advertising claiming it to be quality fuel with additives, so don't know whether this is just another 'supermarket' fuel or one that can compete with the branded fuels. They do have regular and super unleaded but only 1 diesel.

Just to say, I only ever used shell v-power in the Clio 182, but that's because it actually stated in the inside of the fuel cap that 98 RON should be used and at the time that was all that was available nearby.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

chris182 said:


> Thought I'd kick-start this thread rather than start a new one.
> 
> Has anyone have any experience of Costco fuel?
> 
> ...


All fuel has additives in. If the fuel they sell states RON 98 or higher than it has a RON of at least 98.0. It will be fine. Anything lower and you can lose power. Modern petrol engines have a sensor that measures pre-ignition (knocking). Higher compression engines require a higher RON as the RON is the level that the fuel ignites under pressure. If it has a lower RON then it will ignite before the spark under pressure. The ecu knows this and puts less fuel into the engine in each stroke resulting in a lower pressure but also a drop in power.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

chris182 said:


> Thought I'd kick-start this thread rather than start a new one.
> 
> Has anyone have any experience of Costco fuel?
> 
> ...


I record the fuel used in the van on the RoadTrip app, this includes location, and price along with the obvious things like mileage travelled, price etc.

Now 99% of fill ups are at either Sainsburys or Shell as they are the only two available in Portishead - absolutely no difference in economy or engine characteristics between them.
About 3 weeks ago I filled up at Costco and that tank of fuel resulted in a 3mpg drop in economy!:speechles - maybe just pure coincidence but I won't be returning!:car:

Chris


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Paul7189 said:


> All fuel has additives in. If the fuel they sell states RON 98 or higher than it has a RON of at least 98.0. It will be fine. Anything lower and you can lose power. Modern petrol engines have a sensor that measures pre-ignition (knocking). Higher compression engines require a higher RON as the RON is the level that the fuel ignites under pressure. If it has a lower RON then it will ignite before the spark under pressure. The ecu knows this and puts less fuel into the engine in each stroke resulting in a lower pressure but also a drop in power.


Thanks.

Only thing is I'm now using diesel and I know some garages now have super diesel and standard, Costco only has the one but I've not looked for the cetane rating, just wondered if anyone had any experience.



Summit Detailing said:


> I record the fuel used in the van on the RoadTrip app, this includes location, and price along with the obvious things like mileage travelled, price etc.
> 
> Now 99% of fill ups are at either Sainsburys or Shell as they are the only two available in Portishead - absolutely no difference in economy or engine characteristics between them.
> About 3 weeks ago I filled up at Costco and that tank of fuel resulted in a 3mpg drop in economy!:speechles - maybe just pure coincidence but I won't be returning!:car:
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

The premium diesel doesn't give more power but does clean your engine meaning an increase in power only if it is already reduced due to carbon deposits. With vPower diesel it's good to use it for say one month a year to clear your engine but using it every week is pointless.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

My previous car was a 2.0 tdi a3 and I used to fill up £20 at a time. On standard diesel I would get around 110 miles for £20 but with premium would get anything between 130 and 150 miles and it felt a bit smoother power wise too. I currently have a Leon cupra r and only use premium petrol because of my experience with the diesel.


----------

